# elk roast



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone else do this? I just found out about it and wish I had been using it the whole time. It makes for some delicious sandwiches as well on a roll. Just throw in a whole jar with the juice. No roast seasoning or anything except some dried onion flakes if you want. Pull out the roast when done, slice or shred if you're doing sandwiches and add back into the juice and peppers for a half hour or longer and then serve. Sooooo tasty.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks awesome. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll have to try that. My wife LOVES those banana peppers anyway. Every salad, pizza and sandwich she makes has them on it.

I have an elk roast in the pot as I write this. First one from this years elk. The steaks have been great, hope the roast is as good.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Another real good one is:

We take a bottle of green verde sauce made from homegrown tomatillios and use just like the peppers. Keeps the roast tender and moist, with just a bit of a bite.
Makes great leftover tacos, burritos, and sandwiches. 8)

Oh ya, the elk roast the other day was great..............


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

What do you put in your green verde sauce recipe besides tomatillios?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We googled green salsa verde the first we made it a couple of years ago.
Mostly onions with some spices for zip.
Very easy to make, and very good on meat or as just a straight up salsa.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2full said:


> We googled green salsa verde the first we made it a couple of years ago.
> Mostly onions with some spices for zip.
> Very easy to make, and very good on meat or as just a straight up salsa.


Feel free to share you recipe if so inclined. ;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll get with the wife and see if she has the recipe written down.


----------

